# لأول مرة رسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياته مباشرة



## أبايحيى (17 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج أكسل لرسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياتة مباشرة برنامج مشابة لبرنامج earth woek
نسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## مزن محمود (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر مجهوداتك 
و لكن اين البرنامج؟
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبايحيى (17 أغسطس 2009)

تم رفعه مرة أخرى وأسف على الخطأ


----------



## أبايحيى (17 أغسطس 2009)

*البرنامج*

نأسف على الخطأ مرة أخرى


----------



## ali992 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير....*


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخوانى الكرام


----------



## Tafraout salim (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الجهود الطيبه والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور الاخ الكريم للمجهود الرائع


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.................


----------



## العباده (18 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (19 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله


----------



## مرعي ال راحلة (19 أغسطس 2009)

gfdfddder vgffddd gffddd gffdfdsd


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (23 أغسطس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر**************ربنا يوفقك.


----------



## mesho68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## y7777777s (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Wassfi (29 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا جزيلا لك ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## المدرمين (29 أغسطس 2009)

مفيش جديد ولا اية
eng :abdalla saad


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم لفعل الخير ومشكورين


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## الهندسي 80 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بورك فيك وجزيت خيرا..........


----------



## عمرو عتريس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهد والله


----------



## عزت محروس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fhamm (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واتا وزملائي نحبك في الله


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ما أجمل هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ما تشاء


----------



## المهندس المجد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tbuly (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.................


----------



## ROUDS (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التحميل وجارى التجربه وجزاك الله الخير الكثير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو البدور (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## hemaxplode (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على البرنامج


----------



## sur_jeh (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك يارسول اللة
اشكرك ابا يحيى على هذة المشاركة اعز اللة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## aree_79 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## asd salim (17 ديسمبر 2009)

nothing works..pls upload again


----------



## خشبيل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك يا اخي الكريم وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## يحيى جمال (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا- بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا واياك 
ارجوا ان يكون لديك رحابة وسعة صدر
ثانيا- ارجو ان تصحح معلوماتي اذا كنت مخطأ ، عند تحميلي للبرناج قمت باتباع كل ماهو وارد في البرنامج من وضع كافة المعلومات المطلوبة .
ثالثا- ومن مبدأ (((أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قَالَ بَلَى وَلَـكِن لِّيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي))) صدق الله العظيم 
وضعت انا العبد لله ارقام صحيحة في الخانات المطلوب تعبئتها وعند الذهاب الى جدول الكمية وجدت هناك نقص في الكمية المفترض ان تعطيني اياها الارقام التي وضعتها؟ مثال :1- منسوب الحفر = -10
2- منسوب الارض الطبيعية = 0
3- نقاط المقطع( 5 3 1 0 -1 -3 -5)
اصبح لدينا 10*10= 100اما الناتج الذي يظهر في البرنامج مغاير لما تم حسابه 

والرجاء ثم الرجاء التوضيح ولك مليون شكر مجددا


----------



## mohamedalmsah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اطال الله عمرك بالخير واكرمك


----------



## أدهم7 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م أبو يزيد (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاااااك الله ألف ألف خير وننتظر المزيد أبا يحيى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CE444 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## jamal_hammad (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز .. عمل جبار والله الموفق ومزيد من البرامج ..


----------



## hishe (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركتم على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ارجو رفعه من جديد , يظهر فى مشكله معينه


----------



## aymanmekky11 (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندس صباح (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## قلب الماسة (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور و الله يجزاك الخير و يزيدك علم


----------



## عامراليمني (30 مارس 2010)

انما الاعمال بالنيات وجزاااااااااااااااك عنا الف خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

برنامج أكسل لرسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياتة مباشرة برنامج مشابة لبرنامج earth woek


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

برنامج أكسل لرسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياتة مباشرة برنامج مشابة لبرنامج earth woek


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## moatef (17 أبريل 2010)

اكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الدلجموني (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير....*​


----------



## laiouni (19 أبريل 2010)

الله الدي يجازيك على العمل الصالح واصل مشكورا


----------



## جوان-ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## علي الحداد 1980 (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## body55 (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات الجميلة......................................


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (14 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك على المعلومات العلمية والدينية وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mohamedazab (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## sonanet (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## atiadatiad (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## فرج أقليلون (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سميريافاوي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

2


----------



## abozeid_20 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## الموهوبة1 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
و جزاك الله الف خير أحي الكريم


----------



## moh_s115 (13 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (14 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يابرنس البرنامج جميل وهاحاول اشتغل بية


----------



## nakib12 (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جداى وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 مارس 2011)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــ:32::32::32:ــــــــــــــــــــــارى التحميل 
شكرا ياغالى


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

فيك


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (30 مارس 2011)

اسأل الله الكريم الحليم ان يبارك لك في علمك اخي 

وان ينفعنا بك والمؤمنين 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## diaa_500 (31 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... برنامج ممتاز


----------



## كبل (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوورر
*جزاك الله الف خير....*​


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن ال volumes sheet غير فعال معى فكيف أستفيد منه كنموذج لأي مشروع آخر


----------



## ahmed almassahh (31 مايو 2011)

وين الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ


----------



## حماده النجم (1 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ROUDS (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor-noor (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## falehffb (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون شكر بس المشكلة عندى فى ادخال المسافة بين القطاعات هل اقوم بادخالها بشكل عادى ام البرنامج تلقائيا لان فى حاله ادخالة يعطى خطأ والتجميع لكميات الحفر والردم يعطى خطأ ارجو افادتى للضرورة


----------



## كبل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاك*__* الله خبرا*_​


----------



## كبل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاك*__* الله خيرا*_​


----------



## Mohamed gabr (13 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكركم علي الافادة وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد بن مجاهد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مسكور لكن الطريقه غير دقيقه طريقه تقرييه


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو استاذى العزيز الرد على مشكلتى مع الملف بالمرفق


----------



## وليدمحجوب (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafea1978 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed_lotfy (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاي بس مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## laiouni (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Merci


----------



## عبد العظيم على (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالله النمراوي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب وينه مش شايف اشي


----------

